# Archieve > Kumpulan Subforum Lama > KOISHI AWARD >  KOISHI AWARD - as a thought!

## Ajik Raffles

*Koishi Award for Best Koi Keeper
*(as a thought)
 

_What is KOISHI Award?_
Pada tahun 2012 mendatang KOIs Magazine berniat menggulirkan sebuah program berupa penghargaan _KOISHI Award_ kepada penggemar koi yang terpilih sebagai _Best Koi Keeper_ setelah melewati serangkaian proses dan ketentuan yang ditetapkan. 

Koishi adalah gelar yang diberikan kepada _craftmanship_ asal negeri Sakura yang menghasilkan produk dengan karya seni bermutu tinggi, termasuk  kepada para penangkar koi disana yang memiliki spirit menciptakan koi berkualitas tinggi. Dalam program ini _Koishi Award_ akan didedikasikan kepada para penggemar koi yang dinilai sukses memelihara Koi hingga tumbuh dan berkembang maksimum sesuai batas potensinya selama periode tertentu

Penghargaan diberikan kepada satu orang partisipan yang oleh Team Penilai ditetapkan sebagai _Best Koi Keeper_ berdasarkan serangkaian kriteria dan penilaian. Penghargaan pemenang dilakukan pada saat Kontes Koi Merah Putih mendatang atau event lain yang ditetapkan kemudian.

_Tujuan_
Adapun tujuan program ini adalah untuk: 
    Merancang alternatif referensi mengenai tata cara memelihara koi yang baik
    Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping  melalui kegiatan yang menantang, memotivasi sekaligus menghibur
    Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan berbagai alternatif memelihara koi yang baik
    Meningkatkan rasa cinta terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara yang sebaik  baiknya.  

_Bentuk Kegiatan_
Kegiatan ini pada dasarnya melombakan kemampuan partisipan dalam mengelola kualitas air, merumuskan _feeding regime_, dan berbagai perlakuan lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan melihara Koi selama periode tertentu. Yang dinilai adalah outputnya berupa perkembangan dan pertumbuhan Koi yang paling maksimal berdasarkan kriteria kontes yang umum. Selain itu dengan bobot lebih rendah penilaian juga diberikan kepada _keeping method_ yang paling indovatif (diluar kebiasaan umum tetapi efektif). 

_Waktu Kegiatan_
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama enam bulan atau lebih dengan _time frame_ yang akan ditetapkan kemudian 

_Partisipan_
Partisipan adalah penggemar koi yang telah memenuhi persyaratan sebagai berikut:
1.        Mendaftarkan diri dengan mengisi formulir berisi data dan spesifikasi kolam dan rencana perlakuan terhadap Koi 
2.        Melampirkan data kimia air hasil pemeriksaan instansi berkualifikasi
3.        Melampirkan foto kolam  setidaknya dari tiga sisi berbeda
4.        Pada saat penilaian menyerahkan esay tentang perlakuan yang diberikan selama masa kegiatan

Jumlah partisipan dibatasi maksimum 15 orang dan diutamakan berdomisili di wilayah Jakarta, Bandung & sekitarnya (_Call for Participant_) dengan alasan efektifitas penilaian

_Koi_
Penyelenggara akan menyediakan pilihan Koi nisai dari pasangan indukan dan tanggal kelahiran yang sama. Asal/farm Koi akan diberitahukan pada saat kegiatan berakhir dengan tujuan agar partisipan fokus kepada kualitas dan prospek Koi, bukan pada atribut subyektif yang melekat pada Koi, seperti nama _farm_, _bloodline_, dan sebagainya. Partisipan memilih Koi berdasarkan metode _first come first serve_. Seluruh Koi akan dipasok salah satu mitra dealer yang akan ditentukan kemudian berdasarkan kualitas dan harga (_Call for Vendor_)

_Penilaian_
Penilaian akan dilakukan langsung pada tempat yang ditentukan kemudian (dealer), tetapi bagi yang berhalangan dapat melakukan penilaian melalui video koi berdurasi minimal 10 menit. Penyelenggara tidak bertanggungjawab atas subyektifitas yang terjadi sebagai bias penilaian lewat video. Partisipan juga diwajibkan mengisi form pre-judgement berupa esay tentang bagaimana menjaga kualitas air, tata cara pemberian pakan (_feeding regime_) dan jenis pelakukan lainnya

Penyelenggara akan menunjuk beberapa orang sebagai Team Penilai yang akan memilih koi yang paling tumbuh dan berkembang maksimal berdasarkan syarat dan kriteria yang ditetapkan, dan kriteria tambahan lain yang ditetapkan. Pemilik Koi ditetapkan sebagai pemenang dan berhak atas predikat _Best Koi Keeper_ dan akan mendapatkan KOISHI Award berikut hadiah lain dari sponsor

_Metode Pemeliharaan_
Kegiatan ini akan mengambil semangat kebebasan. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ _(feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan perlakuan lain) tetapi Koi harus dipelihara pada kolam yang telah didaftarkan dan tidak boleh berpindah kolam atau berpindah kepemilikan selama periode kegiatan. Partisipan yang tidak mengikuti ketentuan ini akan terkena diskualifikasi

_Hadiah_
Bagi pemenang Best Koi Keeper akan diberikan hadiah berikut:
    Trophy Koishi Award 
    Uang Tunai
Semua hadiah disiapkan KOI-S Magazine dengan dukungan para sponsor (_Call for Sponsor_)

_Lainnya_
*Selagi berbentuk wacana, penyelenggara berniat mencari masukan dari forum ini mengenai bagaimana sebaiknya kegiatan ini diarahkan. Forum bebas dan diharapkan memberi masukan tentang bebagai critical factor, seperti Koi yang akan menjadi obyek (usia, varietas, harga, dll), kriteria partisipan, tata cara pemilihan, tata cara penilaian dan sebagainya. Penyelenggara akan mencermati setiap masukan dan memutuskan yang paling reasonable dari berbagai opsi yang ada

Kepada partisipan, vendor, dan sponsor yang berniat berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan ini dapat memposting di forum ini atau mail ke: [email protected] 

Kegiatan ini dipersembahkan untuk komunitas dan oleh karenanya diharapkan peran serta dari seluruh elemen komunitas termasuk dalam bentuk memberikan masukan kepada penyelenggara

Kami mengundang untuk berdiskusi!  
*

----------


## h3ln1k

mantab neh  :Thumb:

----------


## edwin

He-eh... Nisai pula...

----------


## Glenardo

Saran boleh kan niy, untuk kebebasan dari kita untuk kita oleh kita

Dibagi 3 kelas

1. Harga kisaran 15-25 jt --> Sakai Nisai
2. Harga 5-10 jt --> Jumbo Tosai
3. Harga 3 jt --> Tosai  ( ini rada sulit cari HQ Tosai di bulan Januari )

Agar semua kalangan mampu menikmati dan bisa gathering rame rame...

----------


## William Pantoni

Ikuuut....Daftaaar.....

----------


## Sam KOI

peraturannya sangat ketat.......good :Thumb: 

kota solo boleh ikut ngga nih hehehhe

salam

----------


## Koi Lovers

Om ajik...usul sedikit.
ntar parameter air,feeding regime dan segala macam treadment air dan ikannya untuk dishare disini
Dimensi kolam dan kalo perlu isi filternya juga dipaparkan

Maksud saya biar bisa nambah referensi cara keeping dan spesifikasi kolam yang ideal om...
Sekaligus juga sebagai apresiasi kepada pemilik karna udah menemukan kolam dan teknik keeping yang baik (setidaknya untuk ikan yang dipertandingkan ini)

Thank's

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ide pemberian penghargaan ini sudah bergulir di internal KOI-S sejak sekitar enam bulan lalu, tetapi kita belum berani di komunitas karena terdapat beberapa perbedaan isu seperti:

*Partisipan bebas menentukan Koi-nya sendiri*
Kita memegang prinsip _"Freedom for Keeping"_, tetapi bila koi yang menjadi obyek kita biarkan bebas usia, bebas farm, bebas bloodline, ada beberapa dari kita yang khawatir akan ada perkembangan Koi yang tidak dapat diramalkan ketika mendapat perlakuan berbeda - beda sehingga kita akan kesulitan merumuskan "_keeping technique_" alternatif yang menjadi output dari kegiatan ini.

Oleh karena itu ide yang ditawarkan adalah usia nisai (lebih mudah diramalkan daripada tosai), farm, bloodline sama tetapi partisipan bebas menentukan kisaran harga. Setelah itu kita akan cari vendor yang dapat memasok koi dengan budget yang disepakati partisipan
*
Pembatasan Atribut Kolam* 
Kita juga berpikir soal _fairness_ terhadap perlakuan Koi di kolam, tetapi di sisi lain kita juga khawatir pembatasan ini malah akan membelenggu kreatifitas. Kita menginginkan partisipan bisa mempertahankan kualitas air dengan cara yang kreatif sebesar apapun volume kolam dan bagaimanapun perlakuannya. Ini juga akan menjadi sumber penilaian. Prinsipnya bila seluruh peserta mampu mempertahankan kualitas airnya, maka yang memiliki budget terendah akan mendapat poin tertinggi yang akan dikombinasikan silang dengan output lain berupa perkembangan dan pertumbuhan Koi. Jadi kita tidak akan membatasi volume kolam, dan berbagai perlakuan di kolam, semuanya bebas  

*Pembatasan Jumlah Peserta*
Sesungguhnya kegiatan ini diadaptasi dari berbagai kegiatan _keeping contest_, bolehlah dibilang ini versi lain karena ada tujuan lain yang ingin dicapai. Dengan jumlah peserta dibebaskan, kesulitan akan ada pada saat penilaian. Kita sadar akan keterbatasan resources sehingga apa boleh buat kita terpaksa membuat batasan ini. Tetapi jumlah 15 peserta dan domisili bukan harga mati, saya berharap forum ini dapat menentukan kondisi yang paling ideal.

_Bottom Line_, tujuan akhir dari kegiatan ini adalah merumuskan keeping technique alternatif untuk di-share dan dijadikan referensi bagi komunitas. Semua daya dan upaya akan kita arahkan demi terwujudnya tujuan tersebut. Semua ketentuan awal ini bukan harga mati, kita akan cermati terlebih dahulu bagaimana pendapat yang berkembang di forum ini

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> peraturannya sangat ketat.......good
> 
> kota solo boleh ikut ngga nih hehehhe
> 
> salam


Saya ingin semua kota ikut om, kita coba dulu liat bagaimana pendapat forum ini. Bila semua tidak keberatan penilaian lewat video akan kita bebaskan asal kotanya, hehehe.... 




> Om ajik...usul sedikit.
> ntar parameter air,feeding regime dan segala macam treadment air dan ikannya untuk dishare disini
> Dimensi kolam dan kalo perlu isi filternya juga dipaparkan
> 
> Maksud saya biar bisa nambah referensi cara keeping dan spesifikasi kolam yang ideal om...
> Sekaligus juga sebagai apresiasi kepada pemilik karna udah menemukan kolam dan teknik keeping yang baik (setidaknya untuk ikan yang dipertandingkan ini)
> 
> Thank's


So pasti om!!

----------


## Budi Bali

kalo bole usul, lebih baik dibuatkan kelas kelas kolam nya...<20T, 20-30T, 30-50T, 50-100T, 100T lebih... size kolam (faktor lain konstant), sangat berpengaruh ke pertumbuhan ikan.... kolam 5T, sangat kecil kemungkinan lebih pesar pertumbuhan ikannya+body nya dibanding ikan 100T.... mudpond termasuk "kolam"  ::

----------


## ipaul888

> Menjawab tantangan A06, maaf tidak bisa ikutan Kois Festival ya, sudah 70 cm cihhh 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


wkk yg ini uda ngacir A6 kalah grow

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mantab bisa memanjang dan memendek.....ajarin caranya donk om....


Punya om mikael ga bs memanjang ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wkk yg ini uda ngacir A6 kalah grow


Terbaik di kelas b...  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> wkk yg ini uda ngacir A6 kalah grow


memanjang bisa om 

tapi nga bisa memendek kaya om punya :Hail:

----------


## tosailover

Kalau memang sudah dijuri oleh Kentaro apakah sebaiknya perlu dijuri ulang?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalau memang sudah dijuri oleh Kentaro apakah sebaiknya perlu dijuri ulang?


Emang uda keliatan si ...  :Love:

----------


## tosailover

> Emang uda keliatan si ...


Ditunggu traktirannya.. :Bathbaby:

----------


## Ochiba635

> *Hadiah GRAND Prize ( Terbaik dari Juara 1 kelas A  vs Juara 1 kelas B ) : " 1 unit Motor Honda Beat Spoke F1 "
> **Persembahan om e4gler4y ( Teddy ) dari Bandung.*
> KOI's ID: 2009 0022 0290
> 
> 
> 
> Dengan syarat dan ketentuan :
> Bila pemenangnya berdomisili di Jabar, hadiah ini bisa langsung diboyong dengan dan biaya BPN ditanggung oleh pemenang. 
> Sekiranya pemenang  berdomisili di luar Jabar akan dibicarakan kemudian mengenai syarat dan ketentuannya atau akan ditawarkan sejumlah nominal misalnya demi kemudahan administrasi dan mobilisasi ....... demikian info yang kami terima. Thx.
> ...


Best of the best mana nih ???

----------


## tosailover

> Best of the best mana nih ???


yg kolamnya dibedah di edisi terakhir  :Cool2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> yg kolamnya dibedah di edisi terakhir


Terima kasih, Om.   :First:

----------


## Glenardo

Monggo di umumkan lebih lanjut dan di pertanggungjawabkan...


Jangan lupa hadiah nya yah...He4x..

----------


## e4gler4y

Sudah ada pemenangnya? Silahkan PM saya utk grand prize-nya.

Trms,

Teddy

----------


## tosailover

Wah Om S dapat motor dan ikan nisai  :First:  ...mantabbb...nisai sakai lagi  banyak yg oke tuh.. :Behindsofa:

----------


## abiserpong

> *
> Final Round
> Kelompok A :
> 
> * KOISHI " A6 " owner om Donny Lesmana,
> April 2012 @58 cm >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Desember 2012 @64 cm*
>  
> 
> 
> ...


*KELAS '' A'' :
KOISHI A13 ... HADIR !*


*KOISHI A8 ... BERHALANGAN HADIR !*


*KOISHI A6 ... HADIR !*



*KELAS '' B '' :
KOISHI B1 ... HADIR !*


*KOISHI B ... 10 BERHALANGAN HADIR !*


*KOISHI B15 ... HADIR !*

----------


## abiserpong

Penjurian sudah dilaksanakan oleh Team Juri ( 7 orang ) pada hari Minggu pagi 7  April 2013 lalu sebelum acara Pembagian piala pada 7th Koi's Festival di  Epiwalk.

*Penjurian Kelas " A ":*









Hasilnya kemenangan Mutlak untuk, 
*Sanke A13 sebagai Juara 1 ( Best Koi Keeper " A " )
Showa A6 sebagai Juara 2
Showa A8 sebagai Juara 3*
*
Penjurian kelas " B ":*





Hasilnya kemenangan Mutlak untuk, 
*Showa B15 sebagai Juara 1 ( Best Koi Keeper " B " )
Sanke  B1 sebagai Juara 2
Sanke B10 sebagai Juara 3*

----------


## abiserpong

*Penentuan Best of The Best dan Runner Up Best of The Best :*
*Juara 1 kelas A > Sanke A 13 vs Juara 1 kelas B > Showa B15*










*Team Juri Menetapkan dengan suara bulat  " SHOWA KOSHI B15 " om SLAMET KURNIAWAN sebagai BEST OF THE BEST dan
" SANKE A13 " om FELIX DENANTA sebagai RUNNER UP BEST OF THE BEST*

----------


## abiserpong

Hasil Final Round :

----------


## abiserpong

Piala Best Koi Keeper A & B,


Selamat ........ Om Slamet Kurniawan  :Thumb:

----------


## abiserpong

> Sudah ada pemenangnya? Silahkan PM saya utk grand prize-nya.
> 
> Trms,
> 
> Teddy


Siap om Teddy,
Silahkan Cek PM ...... Thx.
Salam.

----------


## AsfenvV

> Piala Best Koi Keeper A & B,
> 
> 
> Selamat ........ Om Slamet Kurniawan


selamat buat om Slamet,....Showa kerennnnnn..... :First:

----------


## frostbitez

congrats om S  :Rockon:

----------


## Glenardo

Omong di omong runner up koishi kq ga dikasi trophy n ga di panggil ke panggung pas awarding yah?

----------


## tosailover

> Omong di omong runner up koishi kq ga dikasi trophy n ga di panggil ke panggung pas awarding yah?


Masa sih? Ada sesuatu berarti

----------


## Ochiba635

Congrats yaa oom S  :Thumb:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Congrats yaa oom S


Terima kasih om Frostbitez dan om Ochiba635  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Tjendra

Akhirnya selesai sudah...Selamat kepada Om S...dan kepada peserta Koishi lainnya selamat juga...dan terima kasih atas partisipasinya... :Rockon:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Akhirnya selesai sudah...Selamat kepada Om S...dan kepada peserta Koishi lainnya selamat juga...dan terima kasih atas partisipasinya...


Terima kasih om T, berkat pompanya, yg sedotannya kuat, showa B15 hidup sehat.

----------


## e4gler4y

Oom Slamet inbox-nya penuh ya? Mau konfirmasi grand prize nih.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Oom Slamet inbox-nya penuh ya? Mau konfirmasi grand prize nih.


Sudah dikosongin INBOX nya om sekarang  :Biggrin:

----------


## member88

> Sudah dikosongin INBOX nya om sekarang


Yang sdh dapet motor ngak ada kabar? Tlg Kasih kita liat foto2 nya dengan motor baru. Jangan lupa model2nya juga.
 :Tongue:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Yang sdh dapet motor ngak ada kabar? Tlg Kasih kita liat foto2 nya dengan motor baru. Jangan lupa model2nya juga.


Ada foto om slamet dengan telor ceplok...mau ?

----------


## member88

Tolong di sharing untuk pelajaran kita semua.



> Ada foto om slamet dengan telor ceplok...mau ?

----------


## tosailover

Apakah semua hadiah sudah dikirimkan ke masing masing peserta yang berhak menerimanya sesuai yang dijanjikan di awal?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Tolong di sharing untuk pelajaran kita semua.


sharing telor ceploknya?
om slametnya?
or om slamet dan telor ceplok?

@ om slamet apa bisa bantu?

----------


## frostbitez

> Ada foto om slamet dengan telor ceplok...mau ?


maksudnya apa yah om mikael?
apa hadiahnya telor ceplok?




> Tolong di sharing untuk pelajaran kita semua.


setuju om. kiranya om juan bisa sekalian kasi apresiasi

----------


## Gold

> Apakah semua hadiah sudah dikirimkan ke masing masing peserta yang berhak menerimanya sesuai yang dijanjikan di awal?


mungkin iya pak

----------


## Glenardo

> mungkin iya pak


INi apa kabarnya yah??? Mungkin map diserahkan saat kontes merah Putih 2013....

*HADIAH
*Penyelenggara akan memberikan hadiah untuk masing – masing pemenang, sebagai berikut:

Pemenang _“Best Koi Keeper”_ dari masing – masing group berhak atas hadiah:

Trophy _“Koishi Award”_ (sedang dalam proses desain dan pembuatan), persembahan dari Fei Koi Centre1 (satu) ekor koi persembahan Samurai Koi Centre (Varietas, umur, dan asalnya akan diumumkan kemudian)Uang Tunai Rp 2,500,000 (dua juta lima ratus ribu rupiah) persembahan dari KOI-S Magazine
Pemenang _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:

1 (satu) unit Sepeda Motor Honda Beat (atau yang se level), persembahan dari e4gerl4y
Runner Up _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:

1 (satu) buah Automatic Feeder Machine, persembahan Zenkoi1 (satu) unit Pompa Bossco, type SS 250, persembahan PT Bossco Indolestari
Hadiah masih mungkin bertambah karena Penyelenggara masih melakukan negosiasi dengan beberapa sponsor berpotensi

----------


## Gold

> INi apa kabarnya yah??? Mungkin map diserahkan saat kontes merah Putih 2013....
> 
> *HADIAH
> *Penyelenggara akan memberikan hadiah untuk masing – masing pemenang, sebagai berikut:
> 
> Pemenang _“Best Koi Keeper”_ dari masing – masing group berhak atas hadiah:
> Trophy _“Koishi Award”_ (sedang dalam proses desain dan pembuatan), persembahan dari Fei Koi Centre1 (satu) ekor koi persembahan Samurai Koi Centre (Varietas, umur, dan asalnya akan diumumkan kemudian)Uang Tunai Rp 2,500,000 (dua juta lima ratus ribu rupiah) persembahan dari KOI-S MagazinePemenang _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:
> 1 (satu) unit Sepeda Motor Honda Beat (atau yang se level), persembahan dari e4gerl4yRunner Up _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:
> 1 (satu) buah Automatic Feeder Machine, persembahan Zenkoi1 (satu) unit Pompa Bossco, type SS 250, persembahan PT Bossco IndolestariHadiah masih mungkin bertambah karena Penyelenggara masih melakukan negosiasi dengan beberapa sponsor berpotensi


apakah belum pak?

----------


## Gold

> INi apa kabarnya yah??? Mungkin map diserahkan saat kontes merah Putih 2013....
> 
> *HADIAH
> *Penyelenggara akan memberikan hadiah untuk masing – masing pemenang, sebagai berikut:
> 
> Pemenang _“Best Koi Keeper”_ dari masing – masing group berhak atas hadiah:
> Trophy _“Koishi Award”_ (sedang dalam proses desain dan pembuatan), persembahan dari Fei Koi Centre1 (satu) ekor koi persembahan Samurai Koi Centre (Varietas, umur, dan asalnya akan diumumkan kemudian)Uang Tunai Rp 2,500,000 (dua juta lima ratus ribu rupiah) persembahan dari KOI-S MagazinePemenang _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:
> 1 (satu) unit Sepeda Motor Honda Beat (atau yang se level), persembahan dari e4gerl4yRunner Up _Best of the Best_ berhak atas bonus:
> 1 (satu) buah Automatic Feeder Machine, persembahan Zenkoi1 (satu) unit Pompa Bossco, type SS 250, persembahan PT Bossco IndolestariHadiah masih mungkin bertambah karena Penyelenggara masih melakukan negosiasi dengan beberapa sponsor berpotensi


saya lihat di majalah kois waktu itu pemenangnya adalah ikan pak felix d, apakah sudah tanya beliau sudah apa belum menerima hadiahnya? apakah kenal pak dengan pemenangnya pak?

----------


## Glenardo

> saya lihat di majalah kois waktu itu pemenangnya adalah ikan pak felix d, apakah sudah tanya beliau sudah apa belum menerima hadiahnya? apakah kenal pak dengan pemenangnya pak?



Setahu saya sih belon yah...Hmm...

----------


## tosailover

> Setahu saya sih belon yah...Hmm...


Mungkin ada kendala..

----------


## e4gler4y

Hadiah utama untuk Best of the Best, yang dimenangkan oleh Oom *slametkurniawan* sudah diberikan.
Mungkin Oom *slametkurniawan* belum pantau thread ini lagi untuk kasih konfirmasi.
Trms,

Teddy

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Hadiah utama untuk Best of the Best, yang dimenangkan oleh Oom *slametkurniawan* sudah diberikan.
> Mungkin Oom *slametkurniawan* belum pantau thread ini lagi untuk kasih konfirmasi.
> Trms,
> 
> Teddy


Pak Teddy,

bersama ini saya konfirmasikan bahwa hadiah utama dari Bapak sudah saya terima, beberapa hari setelah final penjurian.

terima kasih banyak atas supportnya dalam acara Koishi ini.

salam,
Slamet Kurniawan.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pak Teddy,
> 
> bersama ini saya konfirmasikan bahwa hadiah utama dari Bapak sudah saya terima, beberapa hari setelah final penjurian.
> 
> terima kasih banyak atas supportnya dalam acara Koishi ini.
> 
> salam,
> Slamet Kurniawan.


Pak Slamet 

Bersama ini saya mengkoofirmasi dan berterima kasih bahwa pak Slamet telah menraktir saya dan kawan2 beberapa hari setelah bapak menerima hadiah tersebut..

Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya , kami mengucapkan terima kasih dan menunggu ajakan selanjutnya

Salam 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## tosailover

Ada yang sudah ada yang belum...ada apakah ini?

----------


## Gold

> Setahu saya sih belon yah...Hmm...


pak felix apa sudah dikonfirmasi pak, mungkin pak felix sudah terima, tetapi belum memberitahu pak glenardo? karena banyak yang sudah terima seperti komen diatas pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Pak Slamet 
> 
> Bersama ini saya mengkoofirmasi dan berterima kasih bahwa pak Slamet telah menraktir saya dan kawan2 beberapa hari setelah bapak menerima hadiah tersebut..
> 
> Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya , kami mengucapkan terima kasih dan menunggu ajakan selanjutnya
> 
> Salam 
> 
> Dony Lesmana


 :Becky:  :Becky: lagi donk.........nga cukup sekali kalo ini mah... :Tape2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> lagi donk.........nga cukup sekali kalo ini mah...


Pak Mikael

Mohon diatur saja dengan pak Slamet... kami hanya pengikut saja :Clap2: 


Salam

----------


## Gold

> Pak Mikael
> 
> Mohon diatur saja dengan pak Slamet... kami hanya pengikut saja
> 
> 
> Salam


apakah untuk umum pak?

----------

